# Merry Christmas to you guys (and ladies)



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I hope to get to know (and fish with) many of ya'll in 2014.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you too Bill! Hope to see you soon bud


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Merry Christmas to you too Bill! Hope to see you soon bud



Likewise brother Chris.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all of you, along a great 2014, and lots of bowed rods in your future :yes::thumbsup:!!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Same to all! I gotta feeling 2014 is gonna be good :thumbup:
L8, Harry


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! May you all be blessed with bowed rods and full coolers.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

May 2014 bring us all a very blessed year! Happy New Year!!!!!


----------

